# Building my First Steamer



## steamertate (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello! I am going to build my first steamer from these plans http://www.john-tom.com/MiscrPlans/HorizSlideValveEngine/HorizontalSlide-ValveEngine.pdf and build a boiler from scratch. Here's how I plan to build the boiler.
-use a copper tube (the seamless kind) at 6 inches
-have multiple flues, similar to a locomotive boiler, with X number of flues, not a Cornish boiler or a Lancashire boiler.
- take a circular block of wood, heat up a sheet of copper to a dull red, then taking a hammer and bending it around the block to make the cap
-use a drill press to put in the holes for the flues
-solder in flues (copper piping) 

I plan to build my boiler like that of a locomotive or a traction engine. There will be a firebox and a smoke box. The leftover steam will be vented through the chimney, creating a good draft for the smoke. I plan to have it burn small pieces of wood, as I have them readily available. It will be a horizontal boiler with wooden lagging for insulation and using metal (copper/brass). There will be a steam dome, like a locomotive/traction engine (as that's what I have it based off) for collection. The building of the engine its self will come later, but the piston being made of copper tubing, the piston head being layered copper. I plan to change the plans I showed using a reversing Stephenson Valve gear. 

I have a few questions: 
-Do you need a governor on on such small engines?
-Will the wood lagging cause to boiler to get wrecked?
-Am I pretty well of with what I have planned?

Thanks, sorry for so much talking, I'm so happy to have this forum here to help me with my first build.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to HMEM! 

I know nothing about boilers, only that they can blow up! So I'll be following this thread to see what advice you get.

take care, 
tom in MA

PS. If you want, post a few words about you in the welcome section? How did you get started? what hooked you? We like learning a few things about our fellow members... (I _am_ a curious beast...)


----------



## steamertate (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops, I forgot to introduce myself. So, I am extremely enthusiastic about steam engines for all types. I help with a local steam traction engine owner at many of the local shows and he lets me operate it with his supervision. I am in Gr 8, but please don't doubt my skills due to my youth. I am building a model steamboat (display only) for my cousin for Christmas and I am building it from scratch without plans and it is turning out way better then I thought it would. I have some metal working experience, but what I can not do my father can help me with. I do not have a metal lathe that I could access a lot, but from time to time I will have access to one. I have soldering gun, pipe cutters, blow torch, welder, drill press, and many more, but lacking the lathe. Thanks again.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, you have access to more stuff that I do in my 30's! Lucky guy!  Yes steam is very nice... 

None here will dispute your skills because you're young!

take care,

tom in MA


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 30, 2011)

welcome steamertate 

when i was in grade 8 i had a rusty file and a hammer :big: as tom said no one here will doubt your skills due to your age.

chuck


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was 10 I think I knew more than I do now . Just kidding .Alot of us have had the bug since we were young , my 8 year old grandson does a great job of running my mill and lathe. So I believe that you can do a great job .Welcome and we will all offer any help you may need.    Dale


----------



## steamertate (Dec 1, 2011)

So will my plans for my steamer I have shown work? I will not have a reversing link, as it is a little too complicated for my first build, so I will not include it. Thanks again.


Tate in Ontario


----------



## steamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Tate,

You will have some issues making some of the parts with just a drill press.

Have you thought about some of the "wobbler" designs...you might pull that off with just a drill press...if your very careful.

Dave...aka steamer.


----------



## steamertate (Dec 2, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hi Tate,
> 
> You will have some issues making some of the parts with just a drill press.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave. which parts are you referring to? The piston? I think I'll be able to pull it off with a copper tube and some end caps, then I'd use another flywheel of something else, maybe find a cast. The boiler shouldn't be too easy. The drill press you be used for making the holes for the boiler flues and for where bolts will go. I have blow torches, clamps, hammers, welders, soldering guns, all sorts of things, MINUS a metal lathe oh: Thanks though, I'll be able to get help for things like that from locals.


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tate You can e-mail me at any time .I am willing to help you in any way I can . If you have a very good drill press you can use it as a lathe For small parts .Chuck the part in the drill chuck and a bit in the vise .Just remenber that were there is a will there is a way . Thanks Dale    [email protected]


----------



## steamer (Dec 2, 2011)

dalem9  said:
			
		

> Tate You can e-mail me at any time .I am willing to help you in any way I can . If you have a very good drill press you can use it as a lathe For small parts .Chuck the part in the drill chuck and a bit in the vise .Just remenber that were there is a will there is a way . Thanks Dale   [email protected]




Ditto.....PM me here and we'll talk!

Dave


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 2, 2011)

The quality of work you do has no correlation to age. If you want to get it done right and have the patience, it will get done right.
You might find this link to be useful. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15912.0
It's an engine made using a mill as a lathe. You might be able to pull off something similar with a drill press, just be careful. Though us young'uns heal fast, it's still not a good idea to take chances.
Be safe, and have fun with your build. If you have any questions, I, like everyone else here, would be more than willing to help.


----------



## steamertate (Dec 13, 2011)

While looking for parts for a homemade sled me and my younger brother are building out of old skis and other parts that are lying around in the barn, I stumbled upon a flywheel off an air compressor. woohoo1 It is 12 and 1/8 inches across. I would prefer to build a smaller one, but I have to work with what I have, this has been my biggest break so far ;D Now I have to get more parts for things like the crank, cylinder, etc. I am still not 100% sure about whether I should use PVC and WOOD for building it, or if I should use metal, which would take a larger beating before dying, and could be run on air and steam if I ever build a boiler. :noidea:


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Tate,

If your going to go that size and are willing to scrounge....find a vertical Briggs and Stratton from the junk yard and have at it.

Lots of information out there on converting small engines into steam engines and such.....JUST BE CAREFUL!

I don't want to hear you've hurt yourself ....OK?

Dave


----------



## steamertate (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, I was planning on finding some way to make a little gas engine into a double acting, which is my preferred type of steam engine. Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## steamertate (Dec 21, 2011)

I came up with an even better idea that using a gas engine: I'm going to convert a water piston pump to steam/compressed air power, adding a valve gear and parts to make it double acting.


----------



## steamer (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Tate!

None other than Rudy Kouhopt himself made an engine exactly as you say. The pump once pumped water from his well to his house. Well it finally quit and he decided to turn it into an engine instead of junking it.

The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhopt, though for the life of me I can't remember if its volume 1 or 2.  Village press put out 4 seperate volumes

Tate , you could do far worse than get these books. Rudy was a Master, and you could learn a lot from reading these.

Dave


----------



## steamertate (Dec 31, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> None other than Rudy Kouhopt himself made an engine exactly as you say. The pump once pumped water from his well to his house. Well it finally quit and he decided to turn it into an engine instead of junking it.
> 
> Dave



I found a tidbit on the pump engine. Glad to see it has been done before....and that it will probably work. Here's a page with pictures and some information. http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/kouhoupt.htm And here are two images of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Mine probably won't be as pretty as his though


----------

